
Hacking Starbucks and Accessing Nearly 100M Customer Records - kaisix
https://samcurry.net/hacking-starbucks/
======
DrScump
$4,000 doesn't seem adequate if they could gain access to Starbucks card data.
Given a card number, they could purchase using its entire balance, repeat ad
infinitum.

------
rbecker
What part of selling coffee requires keeping records of your customers?

~~~
kaisix
check their website for an answer.

~~~
rbecker
Loyalty cards aren't required to sell coffee. Nor do they have to be tied to a
person.

We shouldn't go along with the framing that loyalty programs and retaining all
this information about customers is required to run a business.

